# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  احتمال افزایش ظرفیت پرستاری

## Lara27

ابلاغ برنامه ارتقای آموزش پرستاری به دانشگاه‌های پزشکی معاون آموزشی وزارت بهدشت از ابلاغ دو برنامه ارتقای  آموزش پرستاری به دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به منظور توسعه کمی، رفع کمبود و  افزایش مهارت بالینی نیروی پرستاری در کشور خبر داد.
به گزارش ایسنا، دکتر باقر لاریجانی با اعلام این مطلب اظهار کرد: در  راستای ارتقای آموزش پرستاری در کشور، آیین نامه اجرایی توسعه همکاری  بیمارستان‌ها و مراکز بهداشتی درمانی با دانشکده های پرستاری و مامایی در  آموزش دانشجویان پرستاری و همچنین آیین نامه نحوه بکارگیری هیات علمی  پرستاری مستقر در بالین باتوجه به موافقت وزیر بهداشت به دانشگاه‌ها ابلاغ  شد که پس از انجام امور مربوطه هر دو برنامه در کشور اجرایی خواهد شد.

وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: از سال گذشته گفتمان جدیدی در حوزه  آموزش علوم پزشکی کشور آغاز شده و برنامه‌های تحول و نوآوری در آموزش علوم  پزشکی افق روشنی را پیش روی دست اندرکاران حوزه آموزش علوم پزشکی کشور قرار  داده است. دکتر لاریجانی پاسخگویی به نیازهای نظام سلامت کشور را هدف اصلی  برنامه‌های تحول و نوآوری در آموزش علوم پزشکی برشمرد و گفت: رشته پرستاری  از جمله حیطه‌های بارزی است که باید در آموزش پاسخگو و عدالت محور به آن  توجه شود.  معاون آموزشی وزارت بهداشت با اشاره به  کمبود نیروی پرستاری در کشور افزود: خدمات پرستاری بخش مهمی از نظام ارائه  خدمات سلامت را به خود اختصاص می‌دهد. بی‌شک با روشها و ظرفیت‌های جاری  حوزه آموزش قادر به جبران این کمبود نیستیم و لازم است برنامه‌ریزی مناسبی  برای بهره مندی از  تمامی ظرفیت‌های کشور برای آموزش پرستاری صورت گیرد. 
وی همچنین استفاده از ظرفیت بیمارستان‌های دولتی و خصوصی در  تربیت کارشناسان پرستاری را یکی از راهکارهای رفع کمبود کشور در حوزه  پرستاری دانست و گفت: امروزه بسیاری از کشورهای پیشرفته از این روش در رشته  های مختلف نظام سلامت بهره می‌گیرند. دکتر لاریجانی گفت: برنامه ریزی جهت  توسعه همکاری بیمارستان‌ها و مراکز بهداشتی درمانی با دانشکده های پرستاری و  مامایی در آموزش دانشجویان پرستاری از چندی پیش در کشور آغاز و آیین نامه  اولیه آن به دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی کشور ابلاغ شد. معاون آموزشی وزارت  بهداشت اضافه کرد: اکنون با همکاری کارگروه توسعه آموزش پرستاری متشکل از  روسای دانشکده‌های پرستاری و مامایی، نمایندگان انجمن علمی پرستاری، نظام  پرستاری، اعضای بورد پرستاری و نمایندگان معاونین آموزشی و پرستاری وزارت  متبوع آیین نامه اجرایی توسعه همکاری بیمارستان ها و مراکز بهداشتی درمانی  با دانشکده های پرستاری و مامایی در آموزش دانشجویان پرستاری تدوین و به  تایید وزیر بهداشت نیز رسیده است.  وی با اشاره به  ابلاغ آیین نامه آموزش پرستاری به دانشگاه‌های پزشکی تصریح کرد: هدف اصلی  این آیین نامه استفاده از امکانات بیمارستان‌ها در افزایش ظرفیت تربیت  کارشناسان پرستاری و جبران بخشی از کمبود موجود در کادر پرستاری مراکز  درمانی کشور است. بنابراین باید دانشگاه‌ها و بیمارستان ها سرمایه گذاری  جدیدی برای گسترش پرستاری در کشور انجام دهند
. *  دکتر لاریجانی همچنین ادامه داد: لازم است تا دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی پس  از جلب همکاری و هماهنگی با مسئولان استانی ذی ربط با بیمارستان‌های متقاضی  تربیت نیروی پرستاری تفاهم نامه منعقد کنند و ظرفیت‌های جدید پذیرش آن  دانشگاه جهت تصویب و درج در دفترچه آزمون سراسری به شورای گسترش دانشگاههای  علوم پزشکی ارسال شود*
.  معاون آموزشی وزارت بهداشت با بیان  اینکه علاوه بر توسعه کمی آموزش پرستاری باید به ارتقای سطح مهارت و دانش  بالینی دانش آموختگان این رشته نیز توجه شود، گفت: بی شک ارتقای دانش  بالینی پرستاران تاثیر بسزایی در اعتلای کیفیت خدمات در تمامی سطوح نظام  سلامت کشور خواهد داشت. دکتر لاریجانی افزود:  ارتقای توانمندی دانشجویان پرستاری مستلزم حضور اساتید توانمند در بستر  بالینی آموزش دانشجویان پرستاری است که علاوه بر هدایت دانشجویان زمینه‌های  عملی ارتقای دانش آنها را نیز فراهم آورند.  معاون  آموزشی وزارت بهداشت در پایان خاطر نشان کرد: در راستای ارتقای کیفیت  آموزش بالینی پرستاری و کم کردن فاصله بین آموزش و بالین در این رشته، آیین  نامه نحوه بکارگیری هیات علمی پرستاری مستقر در بالین نیز در حوزه معاونت  آموزش تدوین و پس از تایید وزیر بهداشت به دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی کشور  ابلاغ شده است.

منبع:ایسنا

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

وای چقد طولانی بود
هر سال میگن افزایش ظرفیت داریم
اما افزایش ظرفیت با بین الملل بود.شهریه ی زیاد

----------


## politician

این لاریجانی هاکه همه جاهستن :Yahoo (77):

----------

